# My pup acting weird after groom/haircut



## Chkdlssnts (Jan 13, 2021)

So I'm starting to get worried, 11days ago I decided to take my 4month old poodle to a groomer, it was her first time. Her hair matted almost everywhere near her skin thats why i didn't notice immediately, (and i know its my fault and I have learned my lesson believe me) so her groomer cuts all the hair. She was shivering when we got her so i wrapped her and give her cuddles until we got home. She sleeps all the time, will only got up to eat then back to her bed again to sleep. Like she has no more energy, no interest in playing even dog treats, she doesnt like being touch and sometimes near by my other dog. She's completely a different dog. I also check if she got hurt or something, there's none. She also has habbits that just happened, she will sit and raise her hind legs and pull her self. I think shes scratching her butt. And also scratching her nose or face on walls. I really don't know what is going on. My vet told me that she just not used without her hair. But it is already 11days since and has no improvement at all. I have a vet appointment next week again. 
Is she traumatized? What should i do? Should i be worried? T

Thank you, i hope someone could share their thoughts or experience


----------



## Deacon.dog (Mar 8, 2020)

thinking her fur acted as a weighted blanket of sorts for her anxiety, try putting a shirt on her.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Does she have dark skin? It's entirely possible that she has some surface bruising or skin irritation if the matting was bad enough, both because the mats themselves will constantly be pulling at the skin and because getting a clipper between mat and skin can be difficult in bad cases. You can't always feel this on the surface of the skin, and it won't be very visibly obvious on darker-skinned dogs, might be more so if she has lighter skin.

It's a huge change for her either way, and it's likely that the groom itself was very stressful because it had to be so extreme and she'd never experienced anything like it before. You can absolutely try a shirt or sweater on her to see if she acts more herself with that, but most likely she just needs time, even though it feels like she should've had enough already. Try to keep her routine normal and engage her in fun activities and training to help take her focus on it.

It may be worth videoing some of her scratching behaviors, just in case they persist, so you can show the videos to her vet. It can be hard for vets to figure out an issue if they can't see the behavior the owner is worried about, and a clear video or two is the next best thing to them seeing it happen in person.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Might have hit a fear period that just happened to coincide with the stressful grooming. 

I imagine it feels pretty weird to go from being all fuzzy to being naked. 

Seeing the vet to rule out health problems or injuries is the right call.


----------



## catylacker (Jun 21, 2021)

I'm really desperate for some help. Two weeks ago I took my dog, 4 years old poodle mixed with terrier to his regular groomer to make his haircut. after we came back home he was a little depressed but not something special or unusual. 3 days after the haircut the dog started to act really weird like some kind of anxiety, he runs and hide in some dark places around the house and shaking. My vat says that it could happen because of the haircut but I'm not sure about that and really afraid for my little friend. I hope that you guys could help me with your knowledge and experience. Thank you.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is six months old - please start a new thread so more people will see this and be able to help you! It's so easy for things like this to get lost when they're posted onto an existing thread. Good luck!


----------

